# Best Grippy Tyres?



## terry111 (May 11, 2005)

I have a Ducato based MH with Michelin XC Camping tyres from new (it's now 4 years old). Tyre size is 215/75R16C with a load index of 113.

We have dreadful trouble when using CL's and the like if the ground is anything other than bone dry. Even a moderate dew can cause us to loose grip!

So, I'm looking to replace the tyres (they are about due for changing anyway) and am wondering what would be best. I'm not bothered about wear all I want is to be able to get off the campsite in the morning!

Any ideas?


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

Have a look here bud http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-107200-.html
Chris


----------



## aikidoamigo (Aug 11, 2011)

Micky Thompson Baja Claw ;-)


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

We fitted Vredestein mud and snow (M&S) tyres to our Hymer 644 just under 2 years ago and would highly recommend them. They have got us out of deep snow and off muddy grass without any bother.

Chris


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Falken*

These Falkens will get you out if the mud and snow and maybe ice.

There are not many All-Season M+S Tyres around in your size at the moment.

TM


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

I'll be due some new tyres in the next few months and will be reading up on the appropriate threads. In the meantime, I'll keep on using the four bread basket bases which have rescued me a few times from serious mud!!


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

I can highly recommend TOYO H09 plus use monstermats when pitched
see here
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1017998.html#1017998

Blackcircles have the H09 in stock in your size and have a special discount on TOYO tyres at the moment. mytyres also have them but at a silly price, nearly 50% more than blackcircles! :roll:


----------



## alicksuwd (Aug 12, 2008)

bread basket bottoms may be ok in the mud but if used in the cold they will shatter and leave you stranded in the middle of a flat field with only 1/2 inch of snow on the ground :!: :!: :!:


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Continental vanco winter 2 tyres are brilliant for anything, snow, ice, mud, we have just px our MH with these fitted.

They are stupidly expensive at the minute though which is why i have just had different ones fitted to our new MH.(Hymer S820 6 tonne)

Front 2 Toyo HO9 winters
Rear 4 Bridgestone Blizzak winters.

If these are half as good as the vanco winters then i,ll be well pleased.

Paul.


----------



## terry111 (May 11, 2005)

Thanks everyone. I've just ordered some Toyo HO9's - hopefully that will be the end getting stuck in mud!


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Terry! Please try to keep us informed as to how you get on with the HO9s. As I said in my previous post, I'll soon need new tyres. :wink:


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

UncleNorm said:


> Hi Terry! Please try to keep us informed as to how you get on with the HO9s. As I said in my previous post, I'll soon need new tyres. :wink:


Yep, me too Norman, on the front axle, so I'd be pleased to know of the results as well.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## terry111 (May 11, 2005)

I'm getting them on Saturday but it may be a few weeks before I get chance to give them a good test. So, if I don't post anything it will be because I don't yet know how good they are.

Thanks again

Terry


----------



## neilanddot (Apr 4, 2008)

Yes I will be interested in hearing enthusiastic reports on those tyres, or for that matter any other M&S tyre. We have a tranny chassis and it is a nightmare on wet ground, dry ground, daren't even think of snow. Does any one have any knowledge on how this type of tyre effects fuel consumption?
Neil


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tyres and MPG*



neilanddot said:


> Yes I will be interested in hearing enthusiastic reports on those tyres, or for that matter any other M&S tyre. We have a tranny chassis and it is a nightmare on wet ground, dry ground, daren't even think of snow. Does any one have any knowledge on how this type of tyre effects fuel consumption?
> Neil


I doubt you could measure the difference either way in MPG with your motorhome. Fuel consumption can change with any different tyre, be they winter, summer or all season tyres.

We get better MPG on Michelin Agilis Alpin than we did on Goodyear Cargo G26 Summers. But I would suggest that is because our engine is now more run-in.

TM


----------



## neilanddot (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: Tyres and MPG*

We get better MPG on Michelin Agilis Alpin than we did on Goodyear Cargo G26 Summers. But I would suggest that is because our engine is now more run-in.

I'm sure you are right TM I was probably thinking of the old Town and 
Country tyres, where it did make a difference


----------



## mfa (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi 

We put two H09's on our front wheels in February this year and haven't looked back.....used to have Michelin Camping tyres and would get stuck on level grass!!!!!......not a problem anymore. Just traveled 2500 miles through France this summer and the tyres didn't miss a beat, so good in all conditions.

Cheers


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tyres*

I have just changed the Tyres on my Van (MB Traveliner). I run on winters all year but the van came to me with summers on.

The summers that were on were very hard and fairly worn. The New Michelin Alpins have transformed the vehicle.

It is Quieter on Winters
Grip is greatly improved
Softer, more cushioned ride.

TM


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

On our van I have had Michelin XCA Camping, Agilis Camping and Alpin on the fronts with Agils on the rears. I have not noticed any difference to MPG between the Alpin or Agils, but both of these give slightly better MPG than the older XCA as well as a better ride.

The grip is at least twice as good both on wet roads and muddy fields with the Agils or Alpins compared to XCA,s

Richard...


----------

